# It's A Wonderful Life



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

Bert and Ernie sing _I Love You Truly_:

[video=youtube;ie2Snx1LW0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie2Snx1LW0k[/video]


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

I just heard a bell ring........


----------



## historyb (Dec 14, 2007)

One of my favorite holiday movies, I'm doing a PPT on it for my final.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

The Lost Ending of _It's a Wonderful Life_ from _Saturday Night Live_:

[video=youtube;mbSBqwM3_2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbSBqwM3_2c[/video]


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Lost Ending of _It's a Wonderful Life_ from _Saturday Night Live_:
> 
> YouTube - It's a Wonderful Life the lost ending


Nice!


----------



## Kristine with a K (Dec 14, 2007)

That's just wrong.


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 15, 2007)

Someone hold my purse, I want some of that! FUNNY!


----------



## George Bailey (Dec 15, 2007)

Best Movie, EVER! (Note my screen name...will tell you what I think!)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 15, 2007)

Kristine with a K said:


> That's just wrong.


 
You're right!


----------



## caddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Funny stuff. I remember seeing this one somewhere in the late 80s I think when It came on S.N.L.


----------

